# Chassis Intrusion Detection



## Con Ayroso (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi,

Can anybody help me how to properly enable the chasiss intrusion detection function of an ASUS motherboard? The special function should work in such a way to prevent the Chassis from being opened by unauthorized user. Once chassis is opened , there should be a message displayed "Warning! Your Chassis has been opened" and would stop the POST. Even after closing the chassis and restarting the unit, it should display the same alert and the instrusion detection function should remain enabled. The warning would ONLY cease to appear unless CMOS setting is cleared. However, during our series of test, this function is only true when chassis is open. Once closed and after restarting the unit, the WARNING sign no longer appears and the unit continue booting (we used an ordinary chassis and attached an improvised "normally open switch" to the controller pins of the motherboard). My question here is, do we need to use a special type of casing/chassis with complete instrusion sensor set or an ordinary chassis will suffice? For an ordinary casing/chassis, what specific kind of switch do i need to use?

Con


----------



## ghorap5 (May 22, 2008)

1. Restart your machine
2. Enter BIOS by pressing F2 (most of the time)
3. Scroll down to 'System Security'
4. Press Enter
5. Scroll down to Chassis Detection
6. Arrow over to 'Disabled'
7. Press Escape 
8. Save changes and exit
Thats all


----------

